# Gobble Gobble



## Wildthings (Jul 20, 2020)

Man I'm glad I got these guys done. They are a ton of work. L - R subspecies Gould's, Eastern, Rio Grande and Rio Grande

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 20, 2020)

Is the painters blue tape normally seen on the Rio Grande?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 20, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Is the painters blue tape normally seen on the Rio Grande?


Only if they are concern about their feather tracts not laying right!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 20, 2020)

Very cool. I've read that birds are one of the most difficult animals to work on due to the way the feathers have to lay, the thin skin, the difficulty in skinning...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2020)

Great work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jul 21, 2020)

Awesome mounts. Are they yours? I didn't know you were into taxidermy.

Maybe then you can tell me, can these feathers be fixed/straightened? Wetted then blow dried?


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 21, 2020)

Those look great Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 21, 2020)

Those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2020)

So impressive! They look so real, like alive, I mean. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 21, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool. I've read that birds are one of the most difficult animals to work on due to the way the feathers have to lay, the thin skin, the difficulty in skinning...


Really depends on the bird. Puddle ducks like a woodduck, their skins are like working with wet paper towels unlike the divers, i.e. canvasbacks, redheads etc., and turkeys whose skins are so tough they are hard to tear


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Man I'm glad I got these guys done. They are a ton of work. L - R subspecies Gould's, Eastern, Rio Grande and Rio Grande
> 
> View attachment 190793



Need a merriams in there....

Nice work man. Gobble gobble!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Need a merriams in there....
> 
> Nice work man. Gobble gobble!!


I WISH! Yes that and an Oceola. The odds of me ever having 3 species much less more is very remote. The Goulds was from 2017, the Eastern from 2018 and the other two from 2019. I was really slacking on getting them done! Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

